# Newbie needs help on Ford Tractor model



## packratsrule (Jan 31, 2013)

The new guy needs your help. I'm in the process of purchasing a tractor and I can't find what it is. With your vast knowledge, I'm sure someone has heard of this.
Model# BS 313 C, Tractor # C687980, Unit # 2D02B. Only a FORD logo on the hood and a roundish fiberglass nose. He says it's a 1976. I've scoured the internet and have had no luck. Please help. Thanks much, Packratsrule


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

You may have to recheck the numbers, but this is what I can gather.....
2D02B = 
2=1972
D=April
02= 02
B=Dayshift
C687980 =
C=USA
687980 sequential numbering

BS313C=?????
B=model 2000
S=? are you sure this is an "S"
3=?Are you sure that's a 3
1= Diesel
3= Live PTO 540
C= 8 Speed Tansmission


----------



## packratsrule (Jan 31, 2013)

*model number from tractor*

Thanks for the info so far. That model number is correct. I have attached an actual photo of it.


----------



## Big_T (Dec 1, 2011)

Ford model numbers are difficult to decipher, especially on tractors built after 1980: Try this interpretation:

Model BS313C
BS3 = Ford 2610?? Just a GUESS. Look at a photo of a Ford 2610. I will confirm this interpretation.
1 = Diesel
3 = Live PTO
C = 8 speed transmission

S/N C687980
Consistent with a 1982 model

Date Code 2D02B
2 = 1982
D02 = April 2nd
B = Day Shift


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks like we are in the ball park! Do you have more than just a picture of the tag? Do you have any pictures of the tractor?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I've looked around at http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/tractor-brands/ford/ford-tractors.html and come up empty. As pogobill said, pictures of this unit will help narrow it down.


----------



## packratsrule (Jan 31, 2013)

*I think we've got it.*

Thanks everyone. From you knowledge and suggestions, I think I have a 2610. Confirmation anyone? Photo attached.


----------



## packratsrule (Jan 31, 2013)

*Maybe not.*

Looking on tractordata, it might be a 3610. The C687980 fits the range.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

The serial number and the plastic front piece sure looks like a 2610. Also the model number indicates a 2000 series, not a 3000. And most likely an '82


----------



## packratsrule (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks again all. When I get it home, I'll be able to take some measurements and research it better. I feel much better after hearing from everyone.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, keep us posted! Looks like it could be a good unit for you!


----------

